# Powerpole Oil?



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

How every so often do you guys with powerpoles have to add oil to your reservoir? Do you fill it to the top? I think you add ATF transmission Fluid Right? I got my powerpole in July of 09 and noticed today that the oil level was pretty low.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but I don't think you should have to add oil unless you have a leak somewhere. It does take ATF fluid and I fill mine to the top.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

There's a bit of oil by the tank/pump on the deck under the console. I think it's coming out because of the L shaped bracket the pump is on. When the bay's rough that bracket starts vibrating and making noise (shaking the tank). So I stuffed a bag of lures between the pump and the console so it wouldn't shake and make that banging noise.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a similar problem w/a slow leak at my HPU which does use ATF. The hoses will move around slightly under pressure as the Power Pole is activated. I installed the 1/4" 90 degree swivel connectors and no more leaks now. BTW, Power Pole has a biodegradable, environmentally friendly hydraulic fluid available.
http://www.jlmarinesystems.com/Itemdesc.asp?ic=pushfit%2D90&eq=&Tp=


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

should not have to add any fluid unless there is a leak. you can use atf or the bio friendly power pole stuff


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Power Pole has a great service department.*

I installed my own PP and they were always quick to respond to my stupid questions! First class group of folks.:cheers:


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Capt. Harold

I just finished installing my remote control system for my powerpole. I started activating the powerpole with the remote while observing my pump. It appears that a drop of oil is leaking from the pump/hose connection. I think those swivel connectors are gonna be the ticket.

Thanks again


----------



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

*90 degree swivel connector*

Where do you get the 1/4" 90 degree swivel connector from? Did you have to order it from Powerpole or can you get it at a parts store? Did you have to re-cut the hose going into it? Mine is leaking too. I was told to re-cut the hose and it should fix it but it didn't on mine. i need to try a new connection.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

JL Marine, I couldn't find a local vendor. It's not necessary to re-cut the hose end provided you don't damage it when removing from the old conncetor. 
http://www.jlmarinesystems.com/Itemdesc.asp?ic=pushfit%2D90&eq=&Tp=


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Smash said:


> Where do you get the 1/4" 90 degree swivel connector from? Did you have to order it from Powerpole or can you get it at a parts store? Did you have to re-cut the hose going into it? Mine is leaking too. I was told to re-cut the hose and it should fix it but it didn't on mine. i need to try a new connection.


Fastenal, search for a location in your area. Ask for a poly tube connector. Use tons of them and buy them there all the time.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Smash said:


> Where do you get the 1/4" 90 degree swivel connector from? Did you have to order it from Powerpole or can you get it at a parts store? Did you have to re-cut the hose going into it? Mine is leaking too. I was told to re-cut the hose and it should fix it but it didn't on mine. i need to try a new connection.


I had a very small cut on the hose that was right at the connection point. You can cut the hose and reinstall it onto the same or new swivel connection. So you don't need a new hose. However, for some reason the blue hose swells up over a period of time. So you might have a very hard time trying to get that blue hose back into the connector. If this is the case you will have to buy a brand new hose.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

You can order tubing, connectors and the new fluid from powerpole on line. Use the new green fluid. My blue hose broke going into the piston. Made a mess and it does not take much of that fluid to leave a big sheen. Also, cut the hose with a new sharp razor. A clean cut with clean tubing is a must.


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine has just started going down on its own. I have oil leaking from some place. Can't figure out where


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

I was told that the bio stuff is nothing more than vegetable oil. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Call power pole and tell them your situation. They will often replace fittings and hoses free of charge, esp the older hoses. Mine split and they upgraded me to newer bigger hoses with all new fittings and new oil at no cost. I am a power pole customer for life for their customer service. 

and the swivel connector are the way to go. Ask for them special and they will send them to you instead of normal fixed connectors 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Exploder said:


> I was told that the bio stuff is nothing more than vegetable oil. Anyone know if this is true?


Not sure if their stuff is but vegetable oil does work on hydraulics systems


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

THe fluid you are supposed to run is that Green Marine Bio sfuff they sell at Bass Pro. Mine is a 2008 and I've had to fill it once.


----------

